# King of Crab Island



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Any of you smack talking King Mackeral fisherman entering this thing? Here is more info incase you havent heard about it. http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic377467-35-1.aspx

Two decent kings and a spanish could easily take it. Should be a pretty fun event. Not too serious of a entry fee so if you are a beginner dont be scared.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

I have so little experience. I'm thinking about it though. I'll probably call and see if I can pay cash. I'm pretty anal about using paypal. I have a personal issue with that company that they are not helping resolve.


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm in! I just haven't gotten around to registering yet, but will shortly here. It will be a very _interesting _tournment with 3 fish and the various species that have FL regulations associated with them.


----------



## fishpinner (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm thinking of fishing it. It will be interesting to see people's strategy, if many go for grouper or snapper, or if they just target kings. Are there any cobia around that late? A big one could win it with no other fish in the bag. Too bad sharks aren't allowed, that would be fun at crab island.


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

This is basically a king tournament. am i right? i mean any 3 legal fish. but obviously you're going to try to grab 2 kings.


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

> *Jhoe (7/10/2009)*This is basically a king tournament. am i right? i mean any 3 legal fish. but obviously you're going to try to grab 2 kings.


Yes basically...unless you can luck into a big cobia or something like that. 

Come on guys enter this thing!!!

Ted??? Darren??? True-king??? Ollie??? Stressless???


----------



## ApexYakin (Jul 8, 2009)

sounds like a hell of a good time. I havent gotten to fish any tournaments in a long time so if I'm free then i'll be out there for some smokers


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

I'm a terrible fisherman. but I love king and spanish. maybe I should just enter and bum fish at the weigh in. bahahaha.



I'm pretty sure I'll be in this tournament. I've never caught a king, Im an inshore guy. but the entry fee is cheap. im sure I'll have a good time. My little kayak hates the gulf though. lol


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

:banghead Saturday mornings are TOUGH for me , I work nights at The Florabama :letsdrink ... see what I can arrange at work :doh


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl6_lblFullMessage>I registered Friday. There are days that the kings just are not around so it could be very interesting. One thing that I have learned about fishing tournaments is you never know what is going to happen until weigh-in. The guy that won the GCKFA Grand SlamPrize at the this year's tournamentout of 126 entrants had never saltwater fished and used a borrowed kayak! 

This sponsor will want to do thiseach yearwith a good participation. It can then grow and possibly be bigger with more and bigger prizes. It will also result in other sponsors doing similar events if there is lots of interest. Other tournaments will take note and see that adding kayak divisions would be worthwhile. Tournaments make what you are already going to be doing that much more fun. I'm looking forward to meeting lots of other kayak fishermen at this one!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

This is going to be a fun get together! If you have never been to crab islandI suggest you join...there is alot of pink snapper out there...should be a fun weigh in! If you are on the fence about doing it just join...its only 20 bucks and if you win we have to call you King from then on! You dont have to fish Destin either...the weigh in is in the afternoon so that King hot spot know as Navarre Beach would easily be fishable.


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Humm! what's the limit on pink snapper? :letsparty

As of the last posting on GCKFA, there are a dozen or so official entrants!

I see several kayak anglers posting on the PFF that are not signed up. What's up?I got to believe that there's a bunch who want to be King!


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

Can't make this one guys. New job is KILLING me. =( Catch em up. :usaflag


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

STILL trying to make this :banghead


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Heard there might be free beer at helenback for the captains meeting and there might be door prizes at the meeting and weigh in...weigh in is not until 3pm on saturday so it would be easy to fish Navarre or Pcola if you dont want to fish Destin....Destin sux anyways =) There is at least 15 people in it as of now. 20 bucks to enter.


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

The seas look like they are going to be smooth for Sat. and winds out of a southerly directly to bring the big boys in! Should be a great day to kayak fish and lots of bikinis at weigh-in and the beer thing doesn't sound like a bad deal either!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I have to work Sat & can't fish it,but I just noticed it's calledKing of Crab Island... what would happen if a girl won would they change the name to Queen?Seriously, have funyou guys & please stay safe! 

~Linda


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn-it just gott back yesterday and saw this - already going to run the Bushwacker 5k in P'cola with my daughter that morning! 



Kill'em guys! I hope someone makes smoked King Mac dip recipe to bring out share - more would fish and keep'em if they tried it.



Good Luck to all!

Stressless


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

20 people are now fishing this thing!!! Weather is looking good!


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl12_lblFullMessage>22 Entrants as of 7am this morning. Here are the payouts as of that time:


1st place = $220.00 
2nd Place = $132.00 
3rd Place = $88.00 

Not too late to register. Cash entry gets you in at the Captain's meeting at Helen Back Cafe on Okaloosa Island 6:30pm tonight.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

So how did it go ?? :letsdrink


----------

